
Cannibal Acts – new pandemic short story from scifi legend maureen mchugh - lilrhody
https://bostonreview.net/arts-society/maureen-f-mchugh-cannibal-acts
======
ASalazarMX
This is part of a bigger project called "Arts in the time of quarantine",
which will release short stories like these for a month.

It's warming how projects like these exists to ease the necessary social
distancing.

